# الى جميع مهندسى التعدين ( استفتاء )



## alshangiti (24 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤالى الى جميع مهندسى التعدين 

هل انت مستمتع بعملك فى المناطق النائية فى المناجم ؟


----------



## elsayed80 (17 يوليو 2012)

هو أنا لاقى شغل أصلا فى مناجم او فلزات او اى حاجة تمت للمجال بصلة ؟


----------

